# jon boats stability



## will45 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi guys wondering if you help me understand what makes jon boats tippy.
Is it unstable when standing or moving around.how are they when you are sitting.
I ask because i have never been in a jon before.
I have been lookig at 1236 and 1436 jons.
Thanks guys


----------



## cva34 (Jun 4, 2013)

36" is just wider than a canoe Want stablity start at 48" and up...cva34


----------



## cgaengineer (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a 1236 and I will say you can stand in it once you get used to it, but they rock a bunch...especially with two people. I chose 1236 because it will fit in my shorty yota.


----------



## BrazosDon (Jun 4, 2013)

I say the wider the better. I have an Alumacraft 14'X48" and it is very stable. I run an 18hp Evinrude on it. I do everything with it from duck hunting to bow fishing, trot lineing to bass fishing, train dogs to trolling(for girls, Ha) Go wide 

BrazosDon


----------



## MOE (Jun 5, 2013)

I have a 1436. I can stand up and walk around in it pretty good, but some people have a problem in it. I really wish it was wider. Not only for stability, but for the extra room. It gets crowded real fast with a couple people, ice chest, poles and tackle. BUT, I take my boat places that I couldn't go with a wider boat. I want a bigger boat, but don't think I will ever get rid of this one. In the past few years I've had it, I've caught hundreds of pounds of fish and made hundreds of trips to sand bars for family fun.


----------



## will45 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks guys for the replies.How are they with 2 people sitting to fish and not standing.
I have been tossing back and fourth on a jon or a 2 man boat like a bass raider.


----------



## MrSimon (Jun 5, 2013)

I've had a ton of boats and can say with confidence that a 48" bottom is MUCH more stable than a 36" bottom.

A heavy duty 1436 with high sides is OK for a few guys to fish from ... even standing .... but a 1448 is night and day better. 

The typical little 1436 and 1236 jon boats with short sides and low transoms are only a little better than a canoe. Two normal size guys can tip one pretty easily if they aren't paying attention.


----------



## wingsnhammers (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm not sure about the hydrodynamics or water displacement theories, but I do know that a wider boat will be more stable. I have fished 2 people, standing, in a 1236. However, both people have to be very used to being in boats and had to coordinate movements. When both people are sitting and not fidgeting around, it was fairly pleasant. If you keep the weight as low in the boat as possible, it will be more stable. That's why it is more stable when you sit and also why most people don't recommend decking a boat that is narrower than 36".

I recently sold a jon that was a 1430. There was nothing that I could do that would make me feel comfortable taking it on my lake. It was tippy with just me, sitting, and basic gear. It wasnt far from being a canoe. The 1236 at 2 feet shorter and 6 inches wider, was much more stable loaded or empty. That's just a 6" width difference. Going from a 1436 to a 1448 would be even more stable. 

My current boat is an old Arkansas Traveller that is 14' x 57". I have no issues with stability, even on a busy lake. I doubt I will ever have another boat that is less than 40" wide unless I have a private pond or flooded timber.


----------



## craveman85 (Jun 5, 2013)

I fish well over the weight limit of a 1032. I don't think its too tippy but thats just me. For most sane people I'd recommend a 36" transom for solo fishing and a 48+ for adding another moron. I say moron because if there's someone else besides the owner in the boat they're always banging around, leaning over the edge, sitting to one far side of the bench... if your fishing solo you know where the weight is going to shift. Most Jon boat tips I've seen/ heard of had multiple people in the boat. Like the 2 guys that died in a small Jon boat in the great sacandaga lake 2 weeks ago. Now that I think of it I've never heard out a solo boater dumping a Jon.


----------



## MOE (Jun 5, 2013)

It all depends on how big the people are how good their see legs are. Some people just can't balance themselves. Me and my girfriend fish out of our 1436 all the time with no problems. I stand most of the time, but she has a hard time standing. We are not big people though. I have fished with 3 guys (all sitting most of the time) with no problems.


But, I would go as wide as you can.


----------



## craveman85 (Jun 5, 2013)

I did see a 1248 once but the guy didn't know the maker


----------



## parkerdog (Jun 6, 2013)

This fat guy here loves his 1860. Used to fish out of a very light 14'- 42" (maybe?) and about fell out a couple of times. It was a very old and flexible boat though.

I was always taught as a kid not to stand up in the boat. Now in retrospect I suspect it was because my dad didn't want to get sunk in the boat because we always used a 1236 so he could haul it in his pickup bed. Nevertheless I do most of my fishing sitting down. 

For me I try to make it about the relaxation. 
Now my fishing buddy (chipmunk on crack) likes to stand and it drives me nuts, constant tipping and noises. Haven't called him to go fishing yet this year either. hmm wonder why?


----------



## cva34 (Jun 7, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317419#p317419 said:


> cva34 » 04 Jun 2013, 20:40[/url]"]36" is just wider than a canoe Want stablity start at 48" and up...cva34



Just a added on point after reading posts..Remember some can ride a unicycle...some a bicycle ,,some need a tricycle..Its a balance thing....cva34


----------



## New River Rat (Jun 9, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317494#p317494 said:


> MOE » 05 Jun 2013, 11:47[/url]"]But, I would go as wide as you can.




X2


----------



## peabody (Jun 9, 2013)

if they made a 102 inch wide jon boat .. i would buy it.
yes go as wide as you can afford....


----------

